# What is the best pickup truck front end?



## wedgeb

I've had a GMC 2500 Sierra for 10 years and seem to be dumping an awful lot of money into the front end. Are Fords any better? 
I have an 8 foot Minute Mount on it . I've been plowing since the 78 blizzard and have about had enough but keep doing it for some reason.


----------



## cold_and_tired

You will still have issues with bearings and ball joints. Plowing is hard on trucks. I'm a big fan of straight axles. The Fords may not ride as good as the Chevys but the axle strength is amazing. Simple design, not too many things to break.


----------



## BlizzardBeater

A ten year old truck with a plow, you can expect to put a little money into it. Buy top end, lifetime warranty front end parts or I can promise you that you will be replacing them again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the 05 thru the 07 have the best looking front ends


----------



## grandview

Ford rides like a rock ,but holds a plow well.


----------



## doubleedge

1olddogtwo;1246726 said:


> the 05 thru the 07 have the best looking front ends


Did you read the post at all?


----------



## Jgramlich

Replaced the ball joints, U joints, shocks, and coil springs on my 91 Bronco at the beginning of the season. All the parts are heavy duty and/or have a lifetime warranty. It was well worth the extra cash... I think this goes for any truck. Do the repairs right the first time.


----------



## wedgeb

Thanks for that. I replaced the wheel bearings with lifetime ones and am on my third set. That alone saved a bunch of money. My poor truck has earned it's keep. Someone asked how I could plow with my truck and I said that's like asking how could you plow your garden with your tractor? That's what trucks are made for in the first place!


----------



## Drakeslayer

I think I put around $2500 in my front end on various things last year on my 2003 that has had a plow since 2005. That includes ball joints, bearings and other stuff.


----------



## got-h2o

Fords can support the weight well as stated, but SFA's eat up front end parts, brakes, etc. If maintenance is your concern, stick with a GM.


----------



## JDiepstra

Dodge has the best front end.


----------



## got-h2o

Mine doesn't


----------



## cold_and_tired

JDiepstra;1249435 said:


> Dodge has the best front end.


My business partners Dodge sure doesn't. That thing eats ball joints and front axle u-joints and he doesn't even have a plow.


----------



## Pinky Demon

got-h2o;1249433 said:


> Fords can support the weight well as stated, but SFA's eat up front end parts, brakes, etc. If maintenance is your concern, stick with a GM.


A SFA won't eat up brakes any faster than any other suspension type. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Pinky Demon

JDiepstra;1249435 said:


> Dodge has the best front end.


:laughing:


----------



## got-h2o

Pinky Demon;1249952 said:


> A SFA won't eat up brakes any faster than any other suspension type. That's just ridiculous.


It is rediculous that THEY DO! My Fords and Dodges eat up brakes way faster than my GM's........even with rear discs on the Fords. I have GM's with 200k on a factory set.


----------



## cold_and_tired

As a guy that can do a front end brake job in 10 minutes with a blindfold on, my truck eats brakes for breakfast, lunch and dinner.

I will qualify by saying that if my truck is not loaded to it's max gross weight, it is pulling my gooseneck with a skid or mini-x or some type of heavy equipment on it. My truck does not live an easy life.

I have owned five Ford trucks and none of the others so I can't say if SFA's eat brakes faster but I will say that this truck uses them at twice the rate as any other truck I have had.

My best truck was a 94 F-350 CC, LB, IDI diesel that had been in the family since new. It had almost 300k on it when I got it and it still had the factory brakes. In fact, in all those years, the only repair was a new set of glow plugs. If I knew then what I know now, that truck would still be sitting in my driveway.


----------



## plowguy43

I'd have to say Ford's do have the best front ends, but they do eat ball joints, u joints, wheel bearings, vacum actuators, etc. like any other truck. There are a million reasons why ALL of the trucks will do this- money for service at the dealerships, the trucks weigh a LOT, they carry a LOT, if these parts don't fail then something more expensive and difficult to replace will. 

Fortunetly there the aftermarket, and you can buy expensive replacement parts for the straight axle trucks that will literally be a one and done deal. You can also buy aftermarket brakes that will last much longer than the stock replacements. 

I have a very hard time believing the GM trucks having the best front ends with plows since most anyone I know with one have problems without plows. Kind of the trade off for having a car suspension in a truck.


----------



## 02powerstroke

130K second set of ball joints and I just replaced the wheel bearings this fall one went so I did both sides. 9ft plow and I live on a dirt road with epic potholes.....


----------



## Pinky Demon

got-h2o;1250369 said:


> It is rediculous that THEY DO! My Fords and Dodges eat up brakes way faster than my GM's........even with rear discs on the Fords. I have GM's with 200k on a factory set.


What model year? Suspension type has absolutely nothing to do with braking capacity or pad wear. However, the Fords and Dodges are heavier than their GM counterparts. Real trucks usually are.


----------



## got-h2o

plowguy43;1250684 said:


> I have a very hard time believing the GM trucks having the best front ends with plows since most anyone I know with one have problems without plows. Kind of the trade off for having a car suspension in a truck.


Right there is one of the biggest myth's of IFS suspension. Who do you know having all kinds of "problems". Problems like what? The problem is that they'll see a truck squat and automatically assume there's problems or going to be.

You guys are more than willing to give a list of all the things that are commonly replaced in Ford's front ends, yet claim they're the best. Makes no sense to me, and I own f'n Fords!


----------



## plowguy43

got-h2o;1250845 said:


> Right there is one of the biggest myth's of IFS suspension. Who do you know having all kinds of "problems". Problems like what? The problem is that they'll see a truck squat and automatically assume there's problems or going to be.
> 
> You guys are more than willing to give a list of all the things that are commonly replaced in Ford's front ends, yet claim they're the best. Makes no sense to me, and I own f'n Fords!


No need to get offended, I stated in my post that every truck will need parts replaced.

Repoman207 mentioned to me that he spent a couple grand prior to this season replacing parts in his front end. I test drove 4 different Chevy trucks prior to finding my Dodge and each of them had tie rods, ball joints, idler arms, replaced or needing to be replaced prior to the sale- each truck had 50-60k miles on them. Body shop owners that I work with daily either won't put a plow on their truck because even they say the front ends are too soft or if they have put a plow on them they are replacing parts each year prior to the season. The ones who don't have a plow say they love the ride but hate the upkeep of replacing the front end parts. I could go on but it doesn't really matter since there are also plenty of Fords and Dodge's needing front end parts. Heck my truck got new ball joints before I bought it.

Seeing a truck squat isn't really a problem unless you plan on using a truck to handle a plow correctly. If thats the case then the IFS can't do it without additional work to aid it.


----------



## plowguy43

Pinky Demon;1250843 said:


> What model year? Suspension type has absolutely nothing to do with braking capacity or pad wear. However, the Fords and Dodges are heavier than their GM counterparts. *Real trucks usually are. *


That made me laugh a bit right there...


----------



## got-h2o

Lol who's offended? I just found it amusing, that's all. Work on fleet vehicles for a living and you will too


----------



## got-h2o

Pinky Demon;1250843 said:


> What model year? Suspension type has absolutely nothing to do with braking capacity or pad wear. However, the Fords and Dodges are heavier than their GM counterparts. Real trucks usually are.


You remember that I own Dodges and Fords right? It's always funny when I get jumped on for defending GM by those that don't own GM's. And FYI, my Ford and Dodge weigh less than my Chevy. They all frequent the scales often.

I give a flying sh!t about the technicalities involved in why one should wear the same as the other. Pull the damn wheels off at the same milage and look at the brakes and you have your answer. You really need to gain some real world experience on heavily used fleet vehicles of all brands. You'll soon find out that even your Ford isn't perfect. As for Dodge, they have always been known for front end issues. Death wobble isn't something someone made up. Mine just did it 2 days ago for the first time, scared the sh!t out of me.....and the front end is nice and tight. I love my trucks, all of them, but plowguy is right, nothing is perfect. Defending Ford claiming they don't eat up brakes faster than the rest when they do is just plain silly.

As for the model year, you name it........I've had experience with countless ones. BUT mine are 04's.


----------



## plowguy43

got-h2o;1250904 said:


> Lol who's offended? I just found it amusing, that's all. Work on fleet vehicles for a living and you will too


Ironic, I do oversee a fleet of 5,000 vehicles during the winter and 7,000 in the summer across NH and ME. Granted they are all currently 2010/2011 units and none of them have plows except our lot plows.

I must admit, I'm trying to get you going a bit


----------



## 02powerstroke

idk I went 80K on my original brakes in my super duty? Prob would of lasted long if I had trailer brakes on my old gooseneck.......


----------



## Pinky Demon

got-h2o;1250911 said:


> You remember that I own Dodges and Fords right? It's always funny when I get jumped on for defending GM by those that don't own GM's. And FYI, my Ford and Dodge weigh less than my Chevy. They all frequent the scales often.
> 
> I* give a flying sh!t about the technicalities involved in why one should wear the same as the other. Pull the damn wheels off at the same milage and look at the brakes and you have your answer*. You really need to gain some real world experience on heavily used fleet vehicles of all brands. You'll soon find out that even your Ford isn't perfect. As for Dodge, they have always been known for front end issues. Death wobble isn't something someone made up. Mine just did it 2 days ago for the first time, scared the sh!t out of me.....and the front end is nice and tight. I love my trucks, all of them, but plowguy is right, nothing is perfect. Defending Ford claiming they don't eat up brakes faster than the rest when they do is just plain silly.
> 
> As for the model year, you name it........I've had experience with countless ones. BUT mine are 04's.


And because you give a flying ***** about technicalities is the reason you will never understand that suspension has little affect on brake wear. There could be myriad other reasons that are affecting pad wear, simply saying it has a SFA or IFS is ignorant.

And how could I not know that you own GM and Dodge trucks. You only use it as your main argument every time.


----------



## RacingZR

Brake wear? Who the hell gives a sh!t about brake wear?


----------



## got-h2o

RacingZR;1252561 said:


> Brake wear? Who the hell gives a sh!t about brake wear?


I really don't, I mentioned it in passing and of course pinky has to pick apart every pro IFS post, so it's since gone out of hand.


----------



## got-h2o

Pinky Demon;1252326 said:


> And because you give a flying ***** about technicalities is the reason you will never understand that suspension has little affect on brake wear. There could be myriad other reasons that are affecting pad wear, simply saying it has a SFA or IFS is ignorant.
> 
> And how could I not know that you own *FORD* and Dodge trucks. You only use it as your main argument every time.


Claiming to know everything about IFS without having the least bit of actual experience with them is also ignorant Thumbs Up

I'm a "Blizzard technician" too, wanna quote some stuff I have to say about GM in your sig?


----------



## JDiepstra

cold_and_tired;1249465 said:


> My business partners Dodge sure doesn't. That thing eats ball joints and front axle u-joints and he doesn't even have a plow.


THats a shame. I'm very pleased with mine. I really have no idea who has the best front end.



Pinky Demon;1249954 said:


> :laughing:


1000 + posts and still not 1 useful one!


----------



## got-h2o

JDiepstra;1253906 said:


> 1000 + posts and still not 1 useful one!


I second that! Thumbs Up


----------



## mklawnman

Well I have had my 02' F250 diesel since 04 and I've replaced ball joints on it once with greeseable ones a few years ago as well as greeseable U-joints. Seems to help last longer, but looking like I will be replacing a few again this year. It has 93,500 miles on it.
Broke a front leaf spring the other day, WOW not cheap since they had to remove the plow frame. Dont know how exactly it broke was just driving when I was salting and it broke after going over a good size ice chunk bump with the plow on the front. 
Not sure if I should put load handlers on the front like timbrens, figure they might help to prevent this.
I have been told tho that the solid front axle's can handle more than a GM front end, but I've seen plenty of plows put on GM's with no problem, but just like all Plow trucks suspensions take a beating.


----------



## Mrcrowley

*Ok then who has best warrenty for a plow truck?*

Ford,Chevy,Dodge? I know there is more ware and tare on a truck with plowing package but who has the best warrenty to cover that?We could talk ford is the best truck ,Chevy is the best truck? But in the end since all trucks get worn the same way what company covers the most to protect our investments.


----------



## Newdude

If you are talking 2011 trucks, its a win-win situation. Both GM and Ford go up to 6000lbs front axle rating. The IFS is much improved compared to 2010 and back. To me, it becomes at this point, your personal preference on ride comfort, maintinance frequency of parts (hubs, ball joints, etc), and whether you are more partial to SFA over IFS, or IFS over SFA. You could consider a Dodge as well, but are snubbed by 500lbs of front capability over the other two.

And in terms of which truck squats more than the other...all three of them can squat like crazy. I have seen a ford squat worse than a gm before. It goes 3 ways.


----------



## Pinky Demon

JDiepstra;1253906 said:


> THats a shame. I'm very pleased with mine. I really have no idea who has the best front end.
> 
> 1000 + posts and still not 1 useful one!


Aren't you supposed to be jerking off to your Cummins right about now? It's only the greatest thing ever last I knew.


----------



## Pinky Demon

got-h2o;1253299 said:


> Claiming to know everything about IFS without having the least bit of actual experience with them is also ignorant Thumbs Up
> 
> I'm a "Blizzard technician" too, wanna quote some stuff I have to say about GM in your sig?


Just calling it as I see it, and I've seen quite a few. That sig quote was from an actual tech BTW, when the DD rep came by in the sub forum.

I can't help it that crappy design is crappy design, and there are quite a few well respected members in this community who agree. You can polish a turd but it's still a...


----------



## Newdude

Being that I cant edit my last post...if I recall, Ford and Dodge are all sealed up front in terms of ball joints, tierods, etc. The 2011 GM trucks are full of zerks. Only 2 have been removed (inner tierod where it connects to the centerlink). So for those who like that ability to lube their truck and carry the same blade as an SFA Ford...


----------



## vegaman04

Pinky Demon;1256608 said:


> I can't help it that crappy design is crappy design, and there are quite a few well respected members in this community who agree. You can polish a turd but it's still a... FORD!!!!


Fixed it for you.....


----------



## Tony350

Something I will never understand is brand loyalty to the point of fighting. They all stink why am I going to advertise for any three of them. They all have pros and cons. None of the three will stand behind any of us and defend us on warranty claims. Until a manufactuer comes out with a warranty of bumper to bumper for 7years 200,000 miles and 12 year 300,000 miles on a diesel motor then I will defend them for the length of my warranty.

I am sure from my name you can tell that I own a ford but certainly don't think it is the greatest truck running done the road. I replaced my 1 ton chevy with my current 1 ton ford. Haven't owned a dodge.

Sorry if I offended anyone just my thoughts about it. I will debate a little with my buddies about it but sure wouldn't put up fist for any brand.


----------



## 2COR517

Pinky Demon;1256608 said:


> Just calling it as I see it, and I've seen quite a few. That sig quote was from an actual tech BTW, when the DD rep came by in the sub forum.
> ...


What exactly is an "actual" tech? Is that different than a pretend tech? Or a fake tech?

And why are you taking truck advice from a plow tech?


----------



## got-h2o

2COR517;1257301 said:


> What exactly is an "actual" tech? Is that different than a pretend tech? Or a fake tech?
> 
> And why are you taking truck advice from a plow tech?


Exactly. I have assembled, installed and serviced many a Blizzard plows. Infact, I would put money on that my Blizzard knowledge is beyond that of our local dealer, the one I get cost through on all of my plows and parts. He's a direct dealer, I'm a "technician"


----------



## Pinky Demon

vegaman04;1257145 said:


> Fixed it for you.....


Classy. Your lack of argument is expected.


----------



## Pinky Demon

2COR517;1257301 said:


> What exactly is an "actual" tech? Is that different than a pretend tech? Or a fake tech?
> 
> And why are you taking truck advice from a plow tech?


Just a quote. Take it for what it's worth, but it came from the tech DD brought on here.


----------



## WilliamOak

I have owned both a SFA '01 dodge and now an '06 IFS chevy and I hands down prefer the chevy. My dodge NEVER plowed until 85k and needed a complete front end rebuild at 70k miles. It dropped just as much as a friends IFS gm with a 9' V with my 8'6" straight blade and rode like absolute crap. I have a good friend that is at 175k with his gm and it has plowed since he got it with 30k and is just now needing front end work and it hardly drops with the plow..
I'll even admit I'm a ford guy too but I absolutely love my chevy.


----------



## woodchuck2

All of the big 3 have front axle issues depending on size plow, how it is driven and what kind of maintenance you expect. I have plowed with them all and have found that GM's have the least amount of maintenance but do not carry the weight very well. Obviously if an axle is going to carry more weight then expect more maintenance. As far as which axle is better for Ford and Dodge? They are both D-60's, only difference is steering linkage, maybe wheel bearing design and brake calipers. Dodge did opt for coil springs for a smoother ride, Ford also went back to coils. Ride quality and weight carrying capacity will vary by where they get their coil springs from. Same for brake life and stopping, it all depends on where they get their pads and calipers from. 

Ball joint life on all of these will depend on maintenance intervals and weight carried, same for steering linkages. Obviously C/V axles will outlive u-joints and have been proven to be just as strong. If you do not believe that look into the off-road community, there are C/V shafts on the market with a lifetime warranty that are way stronger than stock axle shafts/u-joints. You may even find the C/V shaft is easier on the steering linkage, wheel bearings and ball joints because it does not jerk back and forth under load with the wheels turned as a u-joint does. I am surprised that some of you fella's with straight axles have not opted for C/V axles for less maintenance.


----------



## got-h2o

I really wouldn't give too much credit to a DD tech as far as Blizzards ard concerned. DD hasn't had their hands in Blizzards for very long.


----------



## Pinky Demon

woodchuck2;1258395 said:


> All of the big 3 have front axle issues depending on size plow, how it is driven and what kind of maintenance you expect. I have plowed with them all and have found that GM's have the least amount of maintenance but do not carry the weight very well. Obviously if an axle is going to carry more weight then expect more maintenance. As far as which axle is better for Ford and Dodge? They are both D-60's, only difference is steering linkage, maybe wheel bearing design and brake calipers. Dodge did opt for coil springs for a smoother ride, Ford also went back to coils. Ride quality and weight carrying capacity will vary by where they get their coil springs from. Same for brake life and stopping, it all depends on where they get their pads and calipers from.
> 
> Ball joint life on all of these will depend on maintenance intervals and weight carried, same for steering linkages. *Obviously C/V axles will outlive u-joints and have been proven to be just as strong. If you do not believe that look into the off-road community, there are C/V shafts on the market with a lifetime warranty that are way stronger than stock axle shafts/u-joints. You may even find the C/V shaft is easier on the steering linkage, wheel bearings and ball joints because it does not jerk back and forth under load with the wheels turned as a u-joint does. I am surprised that some of you fella's with straight axles have not opted for C/V axles for less maintenance*.


That one is new to me. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## vegaman04

Baja and pre-runner trucks are all IFS.


----------



## linckeil

looks like a solid rear axle to me....... the front is IFS, but its a 2wd truck - none of these bullet proof CV joints in it.

i can't believe this thread is still going.......


----------



## Squires

because all solid rear axles have outer u-joints.......Thumbs Up









anyone can post one picture afterall


----------



## linckeil

my only point was that not ALL baja trucks are IFS as vegaman stated - at least not on the drive axle.

but thanks for the pic squire 

lets see how much more pointless this thread can possibly get... Thumbs Up


----------



## got-h2o

I'll make it a bit more pointless. 4x4 ATV's and UTV's all use independant front and rear suspension. They're off road vehicles that are in the worst of things, just on a smaller scale.


----------



## 2COR517

What does IFS have to do with the rear axle?


----------



## plowguy43

Its funny that people are brining ATVs and Rally trucks into this argument to prove the strength of IFS. Last I checked rock crawlers (the ones who put stress on their axles) swap to solid axles front and rear. Look into offroading with Chevies a little more and see what the most popular front end upgrade is (SFA).

There really isn't an argument that an IFS is weaker than a SFA.


----------



## Squires

plowguy43;1260826 said:


> Its funny that people are brining ATVs and Rally trucks into this argument to prove the strength of IFS. Last I checked rock crawlers (the ones who put stress on their axles) swap to solid axles front and rear. Look into offroading with Chevies a little more and see what the most popular front end upgrade is (SFA).
> 
> There really isn't an argument that an IFS is weaker than a SFA.


If you actually read the comments thay are about CV's, and solid front axles for rock crawlers are because of articulation in off road applications and the lesser cost associated with lifting them.
To say that a ifs is weaker is just silly, all trucks squat under weight, the only way they don't is because of different springs/air shocks etc etc
Ball joints fail in both solid and ifs trucks
Tie rods fail in both solid and ifs trucks
wheel bearings go in both the list can go on and on and never end

In some cases i believe that it turns more into a macho thing that you have a solid front axle? Or just plain ignorance to the fact that the axle consists of the same components, diff, side axles/cv axles, wheel bearings, ball joints, steeling linkage...........


----------



## linckeil

Squires;1260933 said:


> In some cases i believe that it turns more into a macho thing that you have a solid front axle? Or just plain ignorance to the fact that the axle consists of the same components, diff, side axles/cv axles, wheel bearings, ball joints, steeling linkage...........


i see macho ford owners all the time out trying to impress the ladies. they go on and on with tales of their solid front axles and how chevy drivers are girlie men with their IFS... nothing proves manhood like a solid front axle - everyone knows that.


----------



## plowguy43

Yup the bigger the front axle the bigger the.... kidding.

The reason chevy guys swap to SFA isn't articulation its because the CV shafts snap with anything larger than 35" tires


----------



## Stik208

All these threads.


----------



## woodchuck2

Hell, i can keep it going. In the late 90's/early 2k Jeep Grand Cherokee's which are straight axle front ends some of these did run C/V axles. Never saw a problem with the axles themselves but the diffs were notorious for problems.


----------

